

For anyone doing web work in something besides PHP/Python/Ruby, what do you use? - mcrittenden

EDIT: ...OR node.js. Forgot to add that to the title.<p>Also, if you're using it in combination with a framework of some sort, please post that as well. I'm just looking for another language to learn that could still be pragmatic for me, as a web developer.
======
macco
Programming Websites with Scheme could be very instructive:
[http://docs.racket-
lang.org/continue/index.html#(part._.Gett...](http://docs.racket-
lang.org/continue/index.html#\(part._.Getting_.Started\))

For learning more about OO <http://seaside.st/> Smalltalk Web Framework

For job opportunities Java Web programming should be killer, especially if you
want to work on big projects.

